# My band. Melodic metalcore. :)



## vloggah (Oct 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;zBeSbwLUBXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBeSbwLUBXs[/video]

This is myself and Riddler from my band, Better Words For A Farewell. The song I've posted was the first song we wrote together as a band. We have shows this weekend, so I'm pretty stoked for that.

Let me know what you guys think! http://facebook.com/betterwordsforafarewell


----------



## soundfox (Oct 5, 2011)

Coolness, are you the singer or the guitarist?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 5, 2011)

I dunno what part of that was metalcore, but I dunno why you'd waste your singing talents purposefully aiming to succeed in a shitty, past-its-prime genre.


----------



## vloggah (Oct 6, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I dunno what part of that was metalcore, but I dunno why you'd waste your singing talents purposefully aiming to succeed in a shitty, past-its-prime genre.



I use metalcore loosely, haha. It is what the earlier sounds of the band felt like. We are very much more melodic metal. Not metalcore in the sense of these shit hardcore bands that think they're all that like Asking Alexandria or Abandon All Ships. These kids got some good shit going on. Haha.

Thank you, though!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 6, 2011)

vloggah said:


> I use metalcore loosely, haha. It is what the earlier sounds of the band felt like. We are very much more melodic metal. Not metalcore in the sense of these shit hardcore bands that think they're all that like Asking Alexandria or Abandon All Ships. These kids got some good shit going on. Haha.
> 
> Thank you, though!



Well there's metal, then there's metalcore. :v but yeah, I can't really contest that there is a non-shit metalcore band - Though it'd be a shame to see the talent go to waste :c


----------



## vloggah (Oct 28, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Well there's metal, then there's metalcore. :v but yeah, I can't really contest that there is a non-shit metalcore band - Though it'd be a shame to see the talent go to waste :c



I get what you're saying, totally! A vast majority (and damn, I mean vast, haha) of metalcore bands are just terrible. We fall more into the post-hardcore style, after playing a few shows and writing a few more songs. Here's a video from our last show, hopefully this will display our style a little more.

[video=youtube;koGRnP6-rMY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koGRnP6-rMY[/video]

(Not to mention, I'm the oldest in this band. I'm 18... everyone else is 15, minus the drummer, who is 16, haha.)


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 28, 2011)

Yup, that was defintely -core, but still makes me giggle to see the confused almost painful looking headbanging >>


----------



## Hipstotter (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice pipes.


----------

